
Big Religion May Have Gotten Too Much Credit for the Evolution of Modern Society - pseudolus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/big-religion-may-have-gotten-too-much-credit-for-the-evolution-of-modern-society/
======
blastbeat
> Instead the study suggests pro-social religions appeared after complex
> societies had already emerged.

This completely makes sense. I've always seen monotheistic religions in
particular to be cunning policy strokes, which violently unified diverse
groups and rites behind their (processional) banners. This reduced
diversification and complexity, and accumulated power to the present day. In
fact, the current monopolisation of the once so decentralized internet is an
amusing reminiscence of that tale.

